# Dubai Hospital Question



## SKYMTL (Jan 21, 2005)

I've been browsing the threads looking for information on any hospital expansions in Dubai but I have not been able to find any. 

Dubai is growing so fast I assume that they are expanding their public-health related buildings. Can anyone give a quick overview as to what is being done?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

well, there are heaps of them currently under c in healthcare city

www.dhcc.ae


and we have a thread for this project: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=113965


----------



## SKYMTL (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks!!! Those projects make the superhospital project in my city look like a child's toy.


----------

